# 2001 2.0 AQY Engine issue



## RobMorris (Jul 2, 2015)

Hi all

This is my first post.

I just bought a a 2001 2.0L Beetle Auto for my wife at auction.

But it has an engine issue.

It has been sitting for about 6 months.

There is a ticking noise coming from the engine?

There looks to be a little 'mayo' under the oil cap but I think this is from the 6 months standing?

The oil on the dip stick looks clean and so does the water coolant. no leaks.

The engine management light is on but my eBay reader says there are no faults stored on the ECU?

The blue water light stayed on until fully warm?

Going up the road as I hit about 20mph I get a beeping sound plus oil light comes on. But goes off as I slow below 20mph again.

My eBay reader does read live date if anyone understands it?










And a video of the engine running.

Thanks for any advice.

Rob


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, it sounds like you may have low oil pressure (lifter noise or worse bottom end noise); I would do a oil pressure test and see if it is spec. It is possible; that a lifter is sticking and a engine oil treatment, maybe able to fix that (clean out the dirt in the lifter). 

As far as the check engine light; you may need, to have a vw compatible scanner, to the read the codes. The Ross Tech VCDS is recommended but they have cheaper, basic code readers on amazon, just search "vag scanner". 

As noted; oil pressure is crucial and testing would be a good idea. Sometimes, oil sludge is a issue and the oil pick tube, will get clogged. Here is the testing procedure: (you can purchase or rent a oil pressure tester from a auto parts store or places like harbor freight)

http://workshop-manuals.com/volkswa...ressure/component_information/specifications/


----------



## RobMorris (Jul 2, 2015)

Thanks Billymade - I will seek to buy an oil pressure kit today - I think they are quite cheap.

Where is the Oil switch on this car - do you know?


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

It looks to be; in the oil filter adapter, attached to the block. Check out these pages with testing and exploded views of the oil cooler/adapter/sending unit. 

http://vwts.ru/engine/aeg/aeg_17_nb_lubrication.pdf


----------



## RobMorris (Jul 2, 2015)

billymade said:


> It looks to be; in the oil filter adapter, attached to the block. Check out these pages with testing and exploded views of the oil cooler/adapter/sending unit.
> 
> http://vwts.ru/engine/aeg/aeg_17_nb_lubrication.pdf


Thanks for the location - link doesnt seem to work for me?

I tried all local stores and nobody stocked an oil pressure test kit!? I have bought one on eBay but now have to wait a week for it to arrive :banghead:


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey, try this link: https://www.google.com/#q=http://vwts.ru/engine/aeg/aeg_17_nb_lubrication.pdf

I don't know where you live but most auto parts stores here; offer a tool loan program and a oil pressure gage is usually available (e.g. autozone, o'reillys, etc). Also, places like harbor freight; sell inexpensive oil pressure test kits as well:

Engine Oil Pressure Test Kit

Pittsburgh Automotive - Item#98949 (look online for a 20% off coupon):

http://www.harborfreight.com/engine-oil-pressure-test-kit-98949.html


----------



## RobMorris (Jul 2, 2015)

Still waiting for my Oil Pressure Tester to come in but I did get a delivery of VCDS Lite today!
Plugged her in and the below code come up - I cleared the code - And the sa,e single code come up. Not convinced this is the only problem though!

--

VCDS-Lite Version: Release 1.2
Saturday, 04 July 2015, 14:14:06.
Control Module Part Number: 06A 906 018 GJ
Component and/or Version: 2.0l R4/2V MOTR AT V07
Software Coding: 00033
Work Shop Code: WSC 00066
VCID: 709353C323BB
1 Fault Found:
17988 - Throttle Actuator (Bank 1): Malfunction
P1580 - 35-00 - -


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey, you should always look up your trouble codes; in the ross tech wiki: 

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/17988/P1580/005504

You might try inspecting the throttle body plug; cleaning the socket with some CRC electronic cleaner. Also, see if the throttle body is dirty; if it is, clean it and realign it. (I don't know; if you can do that procedure in VCDS Lite?)

https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=crc electronic cleaner


----------



## RobMorris (Jul 2, 2015)

Thanks I will have a look to do that ASAP


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/Throttle_Body_Alignment_(TBA)


----------



## RobMorris (Jul 2, 2015)

I am in the car as I text.
From cold the car idles between 8/900revs and gave a reading of 15psi.
Cold revving at 2000rpm went to about 30psi.
Now that's it's warm it still ticks over at around 8/900 revs and is sitting at 6psi.
Whilst warm if I rev to 2000rpm it reads about 12psi.
At just over the 2000rpm the car gives a warning beep and red oil lamp comes on.
Doesn't seem good? 

UPDATE - I have oil everywhere! Although annoying does this give me hope? My Oil Pressure adapter either has a split in the pipe or I need to get some teflon tape.
So I am assuming that the hotter thinner oil escaping means its losing pressure and not showing at the gauge??


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, to get a accurate reading; you need to have it sealed correctly. I would recheck it; when you are sure, everything is sealed correctly. Based upon the above numbers; you have low oil pressure. 

The adapter you need is: *M10 X 1.0 to 1/8" NPT*

sunpro metric adapter kit part #: cp7573 (it comes with a number of adapters; the one for the 1.8T is: M10 X 1.0 to 1/8" NPT,)

*Engine Oil Pressure:* 

Specifications Engine Oil Specifications At Idle And An Oil Temperature Of 80°C Oil Pressure 

2.0 (30 psi) Minimum At 2000 RPM And An Oil Temperature Of 80°C Oil Pressure 

3.0 (43.5 psi) to 4.5 Bar (65 psi) Minimum At Higher RPM With Oil Temperature Of 80°C: Oil Pressure 

Must Not Exceed 7.0 Bar (101.5 psi)

http://workshop-manuals.com/volkswa...ressure/component_information/specifications/


----------



## RobMorris (Jul 2, 2015)

Thanks for all your help - Once retested in a couple of days I shall be back with the updated readings.

If it doesnt improve - what does this mean? Need a new engine?


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Oil sludge is a common issue; so, I would pull the oil pan and check the oil pump, oil filter/cooler adapter for restriction (the oil pressure valve is inside the bracket: worth checking) and pickup tube for restriction on the screen. Extreme low end bearing wear; can cause low oil pressure but I would check the above issues, first. 

This is for a 1.8T but the issues are the same: 

http://kansascitytdi.com/513-2/

Some places sell a "sludge" kit; with all new parts. Just a example; you can purchase the parts cheaper, at other places. 

http://www.ecstuning.com/News/Volks...1999_2000_2001_2002_2003_2004_2005/ES2770252/


----------



## RobMorris (Jul 2, 2015)

Great thanks for all your help - I will investigate further.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Any updates?


----------

